# velocimetro digital con pic16f84



## jejavi (Nov 28, 2009)

hola, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema de algun velocimetro digital,
investigando un poco vi en un foro un esquema de un velocimetro desarrollado por cekit
pero por motivos de membresía no se podia descargar, me gustaría saber si alguien tiene este esquema, o algun otro que sirva estaría muy agradecido, gracias


saludos.


----------



## emidk (Mar 2, 2010)

hola aca te dejo uno pero con pic18F1320 lo que no tengo es el hex, pero si sabes de programacion lo podes hacer.

o lo mejor es esto la foto del tablero vapor


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 3, 2010)

Es muy facil de hacer mira el curso de pic basic pro hay postee un frecuenciometro y un programas PID de control de Velocidad de un motor DC , en tu caso puedes utilizar un sensor optico de Barrera H21A1 para ller un rueda dentallada o encoder , o el CNY 70 con el inversor Trigger Schmint 40106.

al igual puedes personalizar mensajes en LDC para que se vea como la tercera foto de posteaste


----------



## jejavi (Mar 16, 2010)

tal vez utilizando un sensor de efecto hall, pero no tengo la disponibilidad de un sensor de este tipo, y no conozco las referencias mas usadas en esta clase de sensores.


----------



## FALKON707 (Abr 27, 2011)

holas amigos... 

les comento que estaba pensado hacer un velocímetro multiplexado, con display 7 seg en PBP usando la función COUNT, pero no se calcular cuantas RPM son equivalente a 1Km/h, me gustaría saber si algunos de ustedes sabe ese dato me lo pueda facilitar gracias por su ayuda amigos del foro

saludos desde Valledupar - Colombia


----------

